# Selling Morels



## wolverine301 (Dec 21, 2005)

Anyone ever sell morels? I love to pick and eat them, but I usually only eat them fresh. I have a bunch of dried morels that I will likely never eat and was wondering if anyone had ever sold them. What do they go for and where would you sell them?

Thanks.


----------



## Mvillecowboy (Mar 1, 2012)

There is a guy on Craigslist selling them for $35 a pound out of Otisville I think is where I saw it last night. I have never baught from him I jut saw it last night. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## harsens IS. hiballer (Nov 10, 2011)

omg 35$!!! they better be lined in gold!! i know a couple of guys that sell them for 17$ a lb. thats the going rate around here.


----------



## Mvillecowboy (Mar 1, 2012)

Sorry it was. Columbiaville here is the link

http://flint.craigslist.org/spo/2969931407.html


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## harsens IS. hiballer (Nov 10, 2011)

Mvillecowboy said:


> Sorry it was. Columbiaville here is the link
> 
> http://flint.craigslist.org/spo/2969931407.html
> 
> ...


that guy is crazy!! but i bet ppl buy from him all the time.


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

My buddy and I werent gonna sell any that we find, then we were offered $50 a pound for them. We sold 4 pounds. Kazoo area
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cdavid202 (Jan 29, 2011)

there is a store around me that sells them fresh for $48-56/lb kind of ridiculous if u ask me.

c


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

usually $30-40 at Horrocks in Lansing.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Ok lets see, if we figure in all that goes into it whats the end cost per lb.? 
My time @ work = $20 per hr. 
My gas cost same as all of you @ +/- $4 a gallon.
It takes how many Hours to find enough to fill a basket if you find any at all. 
I personally spend booko hours hunting morels every year, let alone other summer shrooms, whats the cost per lb.? 
OMG I dont even want to know!

BD


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Been a while since I saw them in a grocery store for sale. Was about 10-12 bucks for about a quarter pound of fresh big whites. Heard of them going $40 a pound the last few years from some roadside sellers, crazy.
Also have seen up to an ounce or so of dried blacks going for 12-14 bucks in grocery stores. Was like 10-20 in the package if I remember right.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

wolverine301 said:


> Anyone ever sell morels? I love to pick and eat them, but I usually only eat them fresh. I have a bunch of dried morels that I will likely never eat and was wondering if anyone had ever sold them. What do they go for and where would you sell them?
> 
> Thanks.


they go for 17 bucks a ounce dried on e-bay


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

I have seen them anywhere from $35 to $50 a pound fresh. I normally buy a pound or 2 every year from a guy on Craigslisl. I just don't have the time to go out looking like I used to. Ebay and Craigslist would be a good place to look for going rate's.


----------



## aimus1 (Feb 28, 2011)

harsens IS. hiballer said:


> omg 35$!!! they better be lined in gold!! i know a couple of guys that sell them for 17$ a lb. thats the going rate around here.


Please let him know that I'll buy everything he's got! Can you say..... 100% profit margin! Drive a van load of freshies down to Florida.....You dont even wanna know. All cuts of beef are not created equal. Neither are all mushrooms. I work hard for my shrooms and IF I'm gonna sell em..... I'm gonna be greedy about it. Tourists come up here for the shroom festivals with visions of grandure and sacks full of shrooms. Most go home with very few......that is, without visiting a roadside local. Do I look like the Salvation Army?:lol: I never understood the thought process of the dudes trying to bankroll on mushroom "guiding". Show a bunch of strangers your honey holes for a few bucks a head Pick em yourself and sell em to the strangers. And only whites.......never blacks.
NO IM NOT THE GUY ON CRAIGSLIST. I don't mushroom with the intent of generating profit. But I do mushroom a whole hell of a lot, which usually leaves me with more than I can eat, spread to family members, freeze or dry. I still had a gallon container of dried when I started picking freshies this spring. So yes, I've lent a helping hand to a few tourists in the past who happily pay $30 per lb, without ever batting an eye. I think it's a fair price, all things considered, and so do they.


----------



## dc kalamazoo (Jan 9, 2011)

Take em to the farmer's market. I don't think you will have trouble unloading them if you have a reasonable asking price. I suggest making a large batch of mushroom bisque or other soup though.


----------



## Ricky Missum (Jan 10, 2003)

at the holiday market in Canton. Not even from Michigan!!!


----------



## north_of_mackinaw (Sep 2, 2003)

I have no idea what he charges for them but I have an uncle in Petoskey who sells them at least he was last I knew. He picks them in the morning then puts up a sign ahead and behind where he parks. He told me once he sells out pretty quick. I went with him one spring and did he ever have a nice "secret spot".


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Buntings market in Cedar was selling morals for $25/lb last week.


----------



## BIGCHRIS (Nov 15, 2009)

Ricky Missum said:


> at the holiday market in Canton. Not even from Michigan!!!


I deliver to that store and coincidentally i took this pic yesterday of their fresh ones....from Nebraska.


----------

